# Swissvax



## tribs (Jun 18, 2007)

How do we order Swissvax stuff from you guys?

It isn't on the website at present.


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

It's not in stock at present  

Should be in the next few weeks though :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for answering that for me Richy :thumb:


----------



## Richy888 (Mar 18, 2007)

No problem  

As many a people know running a business is not a simple task and you don't end up with a lot of free time  So i like to help out where i can :thumb:


----------



## Maccaa (Apr 3, 2007)

Just "bumping" this one for an update  

Trying to keep my wallet shut until you're ready.

BTW appreciate this will be the last thing on your mind 'till the sites sorted.

Cheers

maccaa :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Wont be much longer just getting all the other stuff added....


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Johnny would it be possible to post a list of the items you will be stocking? Then we can figure out how were gonna get the funds together to buy it all 

Si


----------



## Maccaa (Apr 3, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We have had some legal and stock issues that we have been sorting out with *****. I am pleased to say that I believe that this has all now been resolved and very soon we should be able to add Swissvax to our store. 

Thanks for the patience guys. 


Johnny


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

any news on the availability yet ?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Joe, 

I am having a meeting tomorrow and will know more after that 

Johnnny


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks johnny


----------

